# NJ Transit ALP-46.



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 28, 2003)

I saw the new ALP-46s this year and my voice on this NJ Transit ALP-46 the best one in the railroad.    . And does somebody have photos of the ALP-46 on the Northeast Corridor line and on Amtrak Clocker Trains? Thank you.


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 28, 2003)

I already gave you this link in another post, but here is a photo of an Amtrak Clocker being pulled by a NJ Transit ALP-46 locomotive.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 29, 2003)

What kind of sound does the ALP-46 have to sound the Horn?


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Aug 29, 2003)

I have not heard the horn myself. I would guess it might sound something similar to that of an AEM-7?


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 29, 2003)

Ricardo, there are several photos on my site (link below). I don't really remember the ALP-46 being different from the ALP-44/AEM-7, but it's been a while.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 1, 2003)

How many ALP-46 can I see on the NJ Transit Rail line Northeast Corridor line?


----------



## P40Power (Sep 1, 2003)

Take a trip to a NJT Northeast Corridor line station of your choice and count how many you see!


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 20, 2003)

Is the ALP-46 very Powerful?


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Sep 20, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> Is the ALP-46 very Powerful?


Well I dont have the specs. for you, but id guess that is a matter of personal oppinion?


----------



## tp49 (Sep 20, 2003)

When did they start using ALP-46's on the clockers (shifting over from the E-60's/AEM 7's)? Is this due to the retirement of the E-60's and a possible lack of electric power on the NEC or is this because of the impending take over by NJT of this route? Also, who is running the engine Amtrak personnel or NJT personnel who are qualified on the remainder of the route south of Trenton?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 20, 2003)

tp49 said:


> When did they start using ALP-46's on the clockers (shifting over from the E-60's/AEM 7's)? Is this due to the retirement of the E-60's and a possible lack of electric power on the NEC or is this because of the impending take over by NJT of this route? Also, who is running the engine Amtrak personnel or NJT personnel who are qualified on the remainder of the route south of Trenton?


I'd say that the ALP's first started showing up on the Clockers about 3 to 4 months ago. As for why, I think that it's a combination of both of your theories. This is NJT's way of starting to take over, plus Amtrak needed to free up it's motors.

I think at the moment that it's probably a mixed crew, although I have no real info on that. But my guess is that Amtrak would still want some of their people on-board, since the train is still operated by them. However, adding an NJT engineer helps to qualify him for the route, plus he can help the Amtrak engineer qualify on the ALP.


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 20, 2003)

AlanB said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> > When did they start using ALP-46's on the clockers (shifting over from the E-60's/AEM 7's)?  Is this due to the retirement of the E-60's and a possible lack of electric power on the NEC or is this because of the impending take over by NJT of this route?  Also, who is running the engine Amtrak personnel or NJT personnel who are qualified on the remainder of the route south of Trenton?
> ...


So I guess this is a case of one hand washing the other.


----------



## tp49 (Sep 22, 2003)

This also makes me wonder as well, since they are already using NJT power and considering the relitively short length of the route would it be feasable to see an all NJT consist on this run? I know NJT is waiting for their bi-levels but in the meantime it could free up some Amcans for something else...


----------



## AlanB (Sep 22, 2003)

I don't think that NJT can spare any cars, until they get those bi-levels. Their trains are already packed to capacity during rush hour, so they can't afford to loose any cars right now.

Motive power however, they have some spare capacity.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 26, 2003)

How many ALP-46s are in service?


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 5, 2003)

May I see the ALP-46s on the Hoboken Rail lines on NJ Transit?


----------



## tp49 (Oct 5, 2003)

No because there is no electrification into Hoboken, only diesels operate out of there.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 5, 2003)

tp49 said:


> No because there is no electrification into Hoboken, only diesels operate out of there.


Sorry, but that's not true. The Morris & Essex lines, including Dover, the Montclair branch, and the Gladstone branch are all electrified. Many of these trains can and do opperate into Hoboken.

Almost all of the Gladstone trains run to Hoboken, some of the Dover and Montclair trains also operate into Hoboken. There are also some local trains that only run between Summit and Hoboken.

The Pascack Valley, Main Line, and Bergen Line trains all require diesel only.

So to answer the question, yes you can see the ALP-46 electric engines in Hoboken from time to time. The odds of seeing one however are much better at Penn Station.


----------



## tp49 (Oct 6, 2003)

DOH!

only been to Hoboken once on a Saturday and didn't remember seeing any caternary there thus...oh well.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Nov 19, 2003)

What kind of sound does the bell make on the ALP-46s?


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 19, 2003)

One could venture a guess that it sounds a lot like a bell.


----------



## Viewliner (Nov 20, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> One could venture a guess that it sounds a lot like a bell.


:lol:


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 22, 2003)

How old is this ALP-46 now?


----------

